# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  موفقیت در رشته مهندسی نرم افزار

## k engineer

من ترم دوم مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار هستم ترم اول برام خیلی سخت بود و هیچ حسی هم نسبت به این رشته ندارم. فقط بخاطر آینده شغلیم این رشته را انتخاب کردم راستی ریاضیم هم ضعیفه .
به نظر شما میتونم تو این رشته موفق بشم یا نه؟

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

سلام 

چرا فکر می کنید آینده شغلی شما به رشته کامپیوتر هست ؟

باید دید تعریف شما از موفقیت چی هست ؟ تمام شدن دوره دانشگاه با سختی و مشقت . و رفتن سر کار باز هم با سختی و حقوق گرفتن و یه کارمند ساده بودن . نهایت دست مزد کسی است که به رشته خودش علاقه مند نیست و در اون مطالعه نداشته .

حتی دانشجویان زرنگی که رتبه های بالا دارند اما در اون رشته خودشون مطالعه ندارند و تخصصی کسب نکردند هم موفقیت های آنچنانی بدست نخواهند آورد .

فقط اونها درس می خونن و تفاوتشون این هست که زود تر درسشون تموم میشه و شاید بهتر استخدام بشند .

ولی آیا میشه به اون مهندس گفت مثلا متخصص شبکه ؟ متخصص امنیت ؟ هوش مصنوعی ؟ وب ؟ و ... 

تخصص در هر کاری سخته و برای علاقه مندش شیرینی های خودش و داره . بدون وجود اون لذت ها که پایه اش علاقه است تحمل سختی ها ممکن نیست . و به همین دلیل دانشجو سراغش نمیره . وقتی هم نرفت تخصص نخواهد داشت .

کامپیوتر یکی از رشته هایی هست که سراغ تخصص رفتن در اون زحمت زیادی می خواد . و لذت های خودش رو هم داره .

----------


## micro24

با سلام

اگر به این رشته علاقه دارید ادامه دهید شما یک عمر می خواهید با این رشته زندگی کنید این رشته زحمت خیلی زیادی می خواهد باید مرتب خودتان را بروز کنید پس باید علاقه داشته باشید و پشتکار فراوان تا بتوانید از زنگی خود لذت ببرید و موفق باشید یا اگر نه فقط یک مدرک می گیرید که یا اصلاً نمی توانید وارد بازار کار بشوید یا اگر وارد شدید درجا میزنید و بعد از چند سال خسته می شوید و آنرا کنار میگذارید.

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام
دوست خوبم خودتو جز آدمای خوش شانس یا موفق یا دیگه حداقل کمتر شکست خورده بدون که ترم دوم متوجه این موضوع شدی و جسارت مقابله باهاش را پیدا کردی
برای این رشته چندتا مطلب هست که باید خوب بهش توجه کنی
اول اینکه یه نگاه به دور و اطرافت بندازی و ببینی که خیلی از فارق التحصیل های این رشته هستن که یا کار ندارن یا یه کار مناسب ابن رشته ندارن 
پس این نکته را فراموش نکن که این رشته شاید از نظر کاری خوب باشه اما فقط برای کسایی که بتونن تواین اوضاع بی سر و سامون کار خودشونو نشون بدن و همیشه حرکتشون رو به جلو باشه
نکته دیگه اینه که این رشته یه رشته پویاس 
و همیشه و هر روز در حال جدید شدنه
پس اگه بسم الله گفتی باید این سختی را به جون بخری که خودتو به روز نگه داری مطالعه کنی
نرم افزار ها و زبان ها و مطالب جدید را یاد بگیری و تو تخصص خودت آپدیت باشی
نکته سوم اینه که به نظر شخص بنده شاید کار تو این رشته زیاد باشه و آدم یکم زرنگ باشه میتونه یه کار پیدا کنه اما یه مطلب دیگه هم هست اول اینکه شاید خیلی پول زیادی ازش در نیاد مثلا در حالت نرمال من منظورم از پول زیاد ماهی 2 3 میلیون فعلی هستش 
البته شاید یه نفر 100 برابر اینو در بیاره اما من اینو با توجه به جامعه نرم افزاری و در حالت کلی گفتم 
نکته بعدی این که اون پولی که در میاری واقعا از شیر مادر حلالتره چون زحمت زیادی واسش کشیدی 
و لذت خیلی خوبی هم داره فقط زود تموم میشه :چشمک:  :چشمک: 
البته چیزایی که عرض کردم در شرایطی هستش که بخای کار نرم افزاری بکنی وگرنه خیلی کار ها هستش که نرم افزاری نیستن اما یه مهندس نرم افزار انجام میده 
اینا نظرات شخصی من بود ممنون میشم اگه دوستان اشتباهاتم را اصلاح کنن

مرسی

----------


## k engineer

ممنون از راهنماییتون الان که  نمراتم را که دیدم واقعا دلسرد  از این رشته شدم خدا کند بتونم تا آخر ادامه بدم.
راستی به همه پشت کنکوری ها می گم که اشتباه من را نکنند و مثل گول نخورن و جهاد دانشگاهی اهواز را (غیر انتفاهیه) انتخاب نکنند.
قبل از اینکه برم این دانشگاه خیلی تحقیق کردم و گول بعضی افراد را خوردم که گفتن استاداش خوبن...
ولی چشمتون روز بد نبینه این دانشگاه جز دو سه تا استاد خوب دیگه هیچی نداره نه امکانات نه برخورد مناسب با دانشجوو ...

----------


## cjNet

سلام .
اگه واقعا علاقه نداری وقت خودتو تلف نکن و خودتو عذاب نده .

برو دنبال عشقت  :لبخند:

----------


## amirjalili

اتفاقا آینده شغلی تو خیلی هم ربطی به تحصیل در رشته نرم افزار نداره..
در محل کار من ای بسا دانشجو های ارشد نرم افزار که میان برای استخدام و بعد از اینکه میرن سرمون رو به نشونه تاسف تکون میدیم چون جز یه سری مزخرفات 20 سال قبل و یه باد غب غب چیز دیگه ای ندارن برای ارائه. و بالعکس. ای بسا کسانی که رشته دانشگاهشون نرم افزار نبوده اما بسیار در کار خودشون متخصص هستند و اینها رقبای سختی برای تو خواهند بود.
شما اگر میخوای در رشته نرم افزار ادامه تحصیل بدی بدون که باید از همون سال های اول شروع به کار کنی و بدونی که با گرفتن مدرک کسی برات تو جامعه فرش قرمز پهن نمیکنه. باید زحمت بکشی و یاد بگیری و یاد بگیری . به شخصه رشته دیگه ای رو نمیشناسم که تا این حد نیاز به به روز بودن داشته باشه تا بتونی تو بازار کار دووم بیاری.
اگه علاقه داری بفرما . در بازه و جای پیشرفت زیاد اما اگه علاقه نداری و تا پایان دوران دانشجوییت نمیتونی روزانه چند ساعت وقت برای یادگیری بزاری , یا انصراف بده و یا از الان دنبال یه پارتی خوب تو یه جای دولتی باش.
موفق باشی

----------


## amirjalili

> ولی چشمتون روز بد نبینه این دانشگاه جز دو سه تا استاد خوب دیگه هیچی نداره نه امکانات نه برخورد مناسب با دانشجوو ...


اینایی که گفتی رو که تو ایران دیگه فراموش شده. چی هستن اصلا. خیلی تو دانشگاه های دیگه هم دنبال اینایی که گفتی نباش. ببین یه خورده دارم حس میکنم تو خطا اپلای و رفتن به کشور های دیگه ای. از حرفات بوی اینا میاد. اگه فکرت اینه بدون که فکر خیلی درستی داری. شک نکن و ادامه بده.

----------


## Slytherin

به نظر من اگه حوصله بروز بودن نداری تغییر رشته بده برو فناوری و اطلاعات و بعد از فارغ التحصیلی یجا کارمند بشو و ماهیانه پول بگیر...

----------


## mohssen67

دوست عزیز اگه به رشته ی کامپیوتر علاقه داری دلسرد نشو و ادامه بده.ریاضیات تاثیر زیادی تو این رشته نداره.علاقه به این رشته برای خود من از ترم 4 شروع شد.چون از اون موقع تازه دروس کاملا تخصصی میشن.

----------


## جوان ایرانی

سلام
نظر هه ی دوستان واقعا درسته تک تکشو من تجربه کردم اما یه چیز دیگه که مهمه وبهش اشاره نشد تواناییه
درسته که علاقه خیلی مهمه ولی اگه تو یه زمینه ای علاقه داشته باشی ولی توانایی اش رو نداشته باشی بازم نمیتونی جلو بری




> باید دید تعریف شما از موفقیت چی هست ؟


واقعا همینطوره اول بایدببینی اصلا چی میخوایی میخوایی به کجا برسی 
سعی کن زود برای این سوال جواب پیدا کنی وبعد براساس اون باجسارت جلوبرو

----------


## irprogramer

رمز موفقیت = علاقه سپس تلاش و تلاش و تلاش اینست الگوریتم موفقیت در همه رشته ها

----------


## zarifcomputer

..........

----------


## sadata8088

دوستان بر خلاف باور عمومی این رشته یکی از بهترین رشته هاست.نمی دونم آقای عرفانی زاده رو میشناسید یا نه ایشون در زمینه موفقیت در کسب و کار اینترنتی بسیار با تجربه هستند.لینک سایتشونم میزارم تا استفاده کنید  
http://erfanizade.ir/2018/01/07/%d8%...8%d8%aa%d8%b1/

----------

